# Voyage 200 programmieren



## DeChecka (10. April 2005)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne bzw. bin schon dabei, meinen Voyage 200 zu programmieren.
Allerdings habe ich zur Voyage-eigenen Prorgrammiersprache eine Frage...
Also, an alle die, die sich mit diesem Rechner auskennen:
Wenn ich wie folgt ein Dialogfenster zum Beenden eines Programms öffne:

Dialog
Title "Programm beenden?"
Request "(ja/nein)", string
EndDlog

Dann hat ja der Benutzer die Auswahl, durch Drücken von "ENTER" seine Eingabe zu bestätigen oder durch Drücken der Taste "ESC" abzubrechen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber als Benutzer "ja" eingebe, dann aber nicht auf "ENTER" drücke, sondern auf "ESC", wertet der Voyage 200 die Eingabe als "ENTER" und verlässt das Programm...
Mit getKey-Befehlen scheint das auch nicht zu gehen.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG
      DeChecka


----------

